# FMA Gathering In San Francisco



## Dan Anderson (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi Folks,
I just got back from the first Filipino Martial Arts Gathering in San Francisco held on the 2nd of November.  Congratulations to Elrik Jundis for getting a good number of Filipino martial artists to both demonstrate and teach workshops there.

I taught a workshop on cross hand training and was the only non-Filipino teaching there, I believe.

One thing which I wanted to get across to Modern Arnis practitioners is that after watching the demos of various different styles of arnis, escrima and kali, we got the full package from our teacher, Remy Presas.  I saw nothing that I did not recognise and had not already practiced before.  This is no disrespect to the others as the demos were first rate and the skills were evident.  this is just a statement of that no matter how organized/disorganized our teaching seemed to be (and that is a hot topic for a thread itself), * We got the full package*.

All for now.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

Is this to be an annual event, then?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 22, 2002)

Talking to Elrik Jundis, the promoter, yes - it will be an annual event.
Dan


----------

